
CT Advisor – proactive SSL monitoring - technion
https://ctadvisor.lolware.net/
======
technion
Author here. I literally posted this two minutes before a Linode London
outage. Hopefully this doesn't disappear from HN just in time for the server
to come back online.

Edit: Looks like it's back online.

